# durch Objekte hindurchzoomen



## Arnold (28. Aug 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe viele Messpunkte einer Geländeoberfläche, die ich in Java3D durch die einzelnen Punkte oder durch eine angenäherte BSpline-Oberfläche darstelle. Nun möchte quasi "durch das Objekt", also durch die Punkt oder Linien "hindurchzoomen". Sprich, ich will auf jeden einzelnen Punkt zoomen können, die anderen drum herum sollen dann nach rechts, links, oben, unten verschwinden.

Geht so etwas?

Bisher kann ich zwar auf das gesamte Objekt zoomen, ab einem gewissen Grad wird dann aber einfach alles abgeschnitten und nichts mehr dargestellt. Ich hoffe, ich habe mich etwas verständlich ausgedrückt.


----------



## merlin2 (28. Aug 2007)

Vielleicht solltest du Front- und Back-Clip-Distance anpassen.


----------



## Arnold (28. Aug 2007)

Ja danke, das hat geklappt. Ich kann zwar nicht "durchzoomen", aber soweit ranzoomen, dass es auch seinen Zweck erfüllt.

Ich wusste leider nicht, wonach ich überhaupt suchen sollte... arbeite zum ersten Mal mit Java3D.

Also, nochmals danke.


----------

